# behind Walnut Glen



## gmotif6 (May 2, 2005)

Went and checked out the pond (lake) behind Walnut Glen Apts today about 1230pm. Walked to the right and really couldnt find any good places to fish. So it took me a minute to walk all the way to the westside of the pond. When i finally reached that side 2 guys where their fishin with minnows. I made a cast to the Beaver hut and Boom about a 3 1/2 pdr LM. Man was she a sow. I tried walking around to the other side of the Hut but I scared the beaver out of it. That thing was huge scared the crap out of me. Didnt get no more bites after that. As i was leaving thought i would check out Big Walnut. Tied on a Bandit Crawfish pattern crank bait. I changed the front hook to a red one. Made about 4 cast Wham about a 15inch smallie man it put up a nice fight and i was using a flippin stick wit 17pnd test. 2 more cast Wham another one. I ended up stayin a bit longet than i thought i would be their. I wish i had some waiters cause the creek was lookin real good but i couldnt reach the good lookin eddys from the West side. What a day cant wait til we get some more heat.


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

nice job i just startin seeing that beaver bout 2 years ago yes he is huge.....scared the crap outa me a few times also a very large deer population back there two


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

btw what did ya get the hawg on...........i do good on plastic worms


----------



## CrappieKing (May 16, 2004)

I gotta check that out!!!

to clarify, is the lake on the side where the soccer field is, or on the side of the new development? north or south of Refugee Rd.?

thanks
"bay"


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

north of refugee turn into walnut glenn apts nathanial blvd go stright back till u see the pool it will dead end to a gate go around the and walk down the path take u right to it


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

turn into walnut glenn apts on nathanial blvd go on down till it dead ends by the pool go around the gate down the path and ur there


----------



## gmotif6 (May 2, 2005)

i caught the hawg on a 3/8 oz Strike king bleeding spinnerbait with a rd stinger hook. I've been a believer in the red being on the bait ever since i put white tubes on top of red plastic worms. Yes Strike king took my idea. lol. The lake is West of the Park just b4 u cross the creek.


----------



## CrappieKing (May 16, 2004)

thanks, Midnight. hopefully I'll see you there and catch something.

"Bay"


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I'm pretty sure thats a private lake.

I use to fish it often when I was in highschool, and got run out of there on several occasions. I'm not sure if it's open to the public now or not, so becareful.


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

yes it was until last year........was owned by a guy named jack.......he sold it to the city its now a col city park..........thats wat the sign said about halfway down the path


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Yes I know of Jack...and his security guard.

That place use to be patrolled 24 hours. And yeah, his security guard knew me by my first name. 

Old Jack use to have a ski ramp out on that lake believe it or not. I'm not sure how deep the place is, as I only fished behind the island, hiding from the guard... 

Anyways, I'm glad to hear it's no longer private. I'll have to get back in there and check it out before it gets trashed like the other lakes in the area.

You ever fish the one behind becon hill? Directly accross the road from refugee? It use to be a great place to fish, until the weeds took over. I remember being 15-16 years old seeing big hawgs sitting on there beds back there. I honestly bet those fish were close to 10 pounds. There are also some monster catfish back there. I'm talking 40 pounds plus. Biggest snapping turtle I ever saw was back there too.....had to be the size of a car hood. I'm not kidding either. I bet it weighed an easy 100lbs. Use to fish that lake every stinking day threw middle school and high school.  To bad it's unfishable now, there are some huge fish in there, and it's right by bigwalnut. I've seen bigwalnut actually flood into it. Maybe the next state record s'eye is there...=)


----------



## FISHERLADY (May 19, 2004)

I live right close to that area.  I know of where you are talking. I am also in walking distance a part of Big Walnut Creek. Gonna explore that here very soon.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Well I'm free every day this week, and probably every day next week.

Shoot me a PM with your contact info, and I'd be glad to show you around. I grew up around that area, and use to fish big walnut from the Hamilton rd bridge to the refugee rd bridge nearly everyday, so I know where the deep holes are. Or use to, it's been 7 years or so since I been back that way.

I also have a couple canoee's that I been thinking about taking down there.


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

the city has had a backhoe and large dump truck back there past couple days i think there doin clearing between the path and river gonna be out there early saterday am


----------



## leshokked (May 2, 2005)

I was out there today, fish were bitting out there like crazy! I caught two large mouth bass in a couple hours they were big !, on yellow crankbait. Mind you I'm new to fishing so I didnt really know what I was doing, I'm sure someone with more experience would catch a lot more. Awesome place to fish!


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

nice fish..........after the stakes on the grill are done..........im on my way........did u fish the west side.....


----------



## leshokked (May 2, 2005)

umm I'm not sure what was the west side of the pond, once you see the pond coming from walnut glenn apartments, theres a small concreate patch/ boat launch i stayed around that area...


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

i know that pond...only fished it once.yes lots of weeds.the guy who owns walnut glen owns that prop.my boss. but ive spent so much time on the river and the lake back there. still tryin to understand that place.i know its shalow in the back wish i had a topo on it..................c.k.r


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

i know that pond...only fished it once.yes lots of weeds.the guy who owns walnut glen owns that prop.my boss. but ive spent so much time on the river and the lake back there. still tryin to understand that place.i know its shalow in the back wish i had a topo on it..................c.k.r


----------



## leshokked (May 2, 2005)

yeah I wonder what the best bait for that lake would be, i was using crank bait and that worked but for the amount of fish that I saw jumping out of the water/in the water I should have had caught more then I did...(threw both lg. m. bass back)

Do you know if they give you a hard time with parking ... I was worried about that reason why i didnt stay long...


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

terraserver.com can offer you Topo maps, as well as black and white satellite images...

Good luck, and hopefully I'll see you around there sometime soon.

btw, growing up, we use to call that "the secret lake". Kind of strange seeing it talked about here on the web where possibly millions of people can/will see it...


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

not realy a problem.....long as ur tags are legal.....im headin down ther now....will post pic off last nights catch.........white bass?


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

Nice fight on 8lb test. New rod and reel. What do you guys think it is? Is it a White Bass? Pretty sure but thought I would post and see what you guys thought. 

Good luck fishin guys

Brian


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

it had broken lateral lines half way down..........im thinkin white bass.........got her on a small yellow spinner bait......only the second fish i ever caught on one............wife takes credit cause she bought it for me


----------



## Thesanturellos (May 10, 2005)

Fished the boat ramp on 5-9-05 using night crawlers on top got into alot of bluegill anyone know how deep this lake is and where the hot spots are Being a resident of walnut glen I will be back there alot


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

isent u a pm


----------



## BKent (Mar 31, 2005)

I fished it last saturday and got skunked. Threw spinner baits, cranks, and even senko's. Fished the boat dock area, then down he left shoreline to the beaver damn. 

On a side note the beaver scared the crap outta me.


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

in the spring when u see alota surface activity its gar.......that place is full of them.....carp also..........i caught a gar 2 years ago on a plastic worm of all things.those are some toothy critters.dont feel bad about gettin skunked ......that place can be very hard to fish sometimes.anyway the tree to the right of the boat ramp is my lure tree


----------



## FISHERLADY (May 19, 2004)

you guys might see me there fishing.... I don't live too far away from there and have been thinking of going there. You have to go through the woods on the paths or make your own  I've been there before just gotta watch not get all hung up in some spots.


----------



## Thesanturellos (May 10, 2005)

Fished the west side of the lake today personally I was to busy helping the wife and kids to catch anything but they managed to catch 7 Bluegill and the wife landed a 7 to 8 pound Large Mouth which we realeased since she was full of eggs all in all wasent a bad day fished for about 4 hours


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Thesanturellos said:


> Fished the west side of the lake today personally I was to busy helping the wife and kids to catch anything but they managed to catch 7 Bluegill and the wife landed a 7 to 8 pound Large Mouth which we realeased since she was full of eggs all in all wasent a bad day fished for about 4 hours


Are you related to michael w? If so, I was the one with him in the canoe.. Midnight, do you use waders? While out in the canoe, we talked to someone with a nice bass on the stringer....


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

gmotif6 said:


> Went and checked out the pond (lake) behind Walnut Glen Apts today about 1230pm. Walked to the right and really couldnt find any good places to fish. So it took me a minute to walk all the way to the westside of the pond. When i finally reached that side 2 guys where their fishin with minnows. I made a cast to the Beaver hut and Boom about a 3 1/2 pdr LM. Man was she a sow. I tried walking around to the other side of the Hut but I scared the beaver out of it. That thing was huge scared the crap out of me. Didnt get no more bites after that. As i was leaving thought i would check out Big Walnut. Tied on a Bandit Crawfish pattern crank bait. I changed the front hook to a red one. Made about 4 cast Wham about a 15inch smallie man it put up a nice fight and i was using a flippin stick wit 17pnd test. 2 more cast Wham another one. I ended up stayin a bit longet than i thought i would be their. I wish i had some waiters cause the creek was lookin real good but i couldnt reach the good lookin eddys from the West side. What a day cant wait til we get some more heat.


Was the water in Big Walnut in that area deep?? I have fished that pond once in my life with a buddy that lived behind Independence High School and did catch anything worth talking about. But I never have seen that area of Big Walnut. Does it have any papid there, or and large rocks breaking the current? I plain on doing alot of fishing this weekend and may check that area out sometime. I will be fishing Big Walnut in whitehall saturday with my girl about 3/8 a mile south of the Broad street bridge. There is a large deep hole there that has a few large rock right that the entrance to the pool and I have caught Largemouths, Smallies, Wallys, Crappies, Bluegill, Cats, and carp from this pole. Anybody want to show up is more than welcome to show. There is plenty of fishing room from what I can remember (last fished it as a teen), and plenty of side growth (again as a teen), like trees in the water or at least their branches. I like using minnows and Roostertails here. I will probably fish it starting somewhere around 11 or 12 on for a few hours unless I aint catching, then I will move to another spot I like about 1/16-1/8 mile north of the bridge. Biggest fish I ever caught in this spot was a Largemouth somewhere around 2 1/2LB-3LB. Great fight too. Well I am off to bed. Night all, and good fishing this weekend to all that are going.


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

this is a kinda quary behind walnut glen apts.it sits ral close to big walnut. it fows into big walnut at one end so i think its spring fed...........i was told it was made while building i 270.........good fishing


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

midnight said:


> this is a kinda quary behind walnut glen apts.it sits ral close to big walnut. it fows into big walnut at one end so i think its spring fed...........i was told it was made while building i 270.........good fishing


Do you wear waders when you fish it?


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

no i dont wade it..........its muddy around the dock area.....almost got stuck once tryin to get my last roostertail out of the lure tree  ....the north end is not so deep but i have never tried to wade it either....but with hip waders just to get out a couple yards to get to other structure might work.......hope this helps........good luck


----------



## Thesanturellos (May 10, 2005)

What a weird day fishing this crazy lake the family and I caught all kinds of different fish we started off on the west side of the lake wife and kids were catching Blue Gill Crappie and small Large Mouth in the 1 to 2 pound range the water was real clear today you could see all kinds of fish swimming out to about 8 feet in front of you then we moved over to the ramp I walked back to the parking lot to get a pack of cigs and my wife had baited my 7 year olds pole with a crappie minnow by the time I got half way down the path I met my son saying hurry up I caught a Gar so when I got back sure enough he had landed a 2 1/2 ft gar all I could think was damn gar but he was excited because it was his first big fish then about 5 minutes later my wife hooks into one about the same size both of them went into the Big Walnut "If anyone catches Gar in this lake throw them in the creek" I've caught several Crappie that have had teeth marks on them from gar so after the Gar excitement there were 2 little turtles that were hitting us more of a pain in the butt than anything so we gave up at the ramp and moved to the creek i hooked into a 12in small mouth and wife caught a 6in crappie wasent a bad day but man I hate thoose stupid Gar


----------



## SuBLiMeFisher (Jun 12, 2005)

was fishing walnut glen for the first time today, caught a small LM, some gills, and a small crappie, and some ticks ): saw family fishing the ramp, little kid said he caught a gar probably thesanturellos and family. saw a massive cat swimming about the shallows i believe it was a flathead not sure though. what all gets pulled out of there? any huge cats?


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Has anybody ever ate gar? I aint never heard of anybody, but wondered. And if you have, what does it taste like?


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I have actually ate salt water gar. My grandparents bring some back form Florida ever year. It's not bad. Real stringy, kind of like chicken. You can't eat them as fillets, you must eat them as "chunks" or nuggets. It's not bad, but hardly worth the hassel.

BTW, I'm sure if someone had a desire to have their name in the record book, they could do so in that lake. I've seen many gar in there on the 4-5 foot range.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

If that was my lake, I would go out with a boat and spotlight one night, and shoot all the gar I could find... The day we were out there, I saw a couple in the 4-5 foot range...


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I ate gar once. Boiled like you would shrimp and then dip it in cocktail sauce not too bad but not really worth the hassle. We used an axe to cut off the head and tail then tin snips to cut the skin and pliers to pull the skin off, it was a pain in the butt!


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I think we should all work together to remove as many gar as possible from this pond and put them in the creek. And at the same time, fish Walnut Creek and put whatever you catch that you aint keeping and aint a gar into the pond.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Rod&Reel said:


> I think we should all work together to remove as many gar as possible from this pond and put them in the creek. And at the same time, fish Walnut Creek and put whatever you catch that you aint keeping and aint a gar into the pond.


While I'm not opposed to the removal of the gar, it's my plan to personally remove as many of the crappie as I can. When I fished the place roughly 10 years ago, a buddy and I would be able to sneak in there and catch a fair number of very nice crappie (in the 14" range). However on my recent trips there (since it's became public), I've caught one "decent" sized crappie, and a zillion palm sized ones. I toss back the bigger ones, and keep the smaller ones. The reasoning is, that I personally believe all those years of having the place under guard, caused a massive ammount of fish to reproduce in the lake, thus causing over population which in turn caused a stunt in growth. Growing up, and sneaking in the place, we honestly never caught small fish there. They were big bass, big meaty black crappie, and huge bluegills.

So, if you see some guy walking around in my black Block O hat with a stringer full of small crappie, say hey, and don't give me **** about keeping small fish....


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

MLAROSA said:


> So, if you see some guy walking around in my black Block O hat with a stringer full of small crappie, say hey, and don't give me **** about keeping small fish....


lol I will be sure to say hello and not hassle you about the small fry.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

I still say get rid of all the gar...


----------

